
Am I in a VM? – The tale of a targeted Phish - qjighap
https://labs.bromium.com/2016/05/25/am-i-in-a-vm-the-tale-of-a-targeted-phish/
======
kbenson
_Office documents have been a favorite method of distribution for malware
authors for several years._

Err, decades. Maybe not several, but at least a _couple_.

